# The well-meant offer from a missionary's perspective



## Pergamum (Jan 21, 2019)

Here is a short book urging the reader to embrace the doctrine of the well-meant offer of the Gospel. 

The Gospel is not merely a command but is a gracious invitation. And as an invitation, we are not to think of it as an insincere invitation. 

Many of the most highly respected Reformed scholars have agreed with my position. For instance, the great theologian Louis Berkhof writes, “We believe that God "unfeignedly," that is, sincerely or in good faith, calls all those who are living under the gospel to believe, and offers them salvation in the way of faith and repentance…”

The great Bible commentator Matthew Henry writes:
"All is confirmed by an open and general invitation to mankind, to come and partake freely of the promises and of the privileges of the gospel. The Spirit, by the sacred word, and by convictions and influence in the sinner's conscience, says, Come to Christ for salvation; and the bride, or the whole church, on earth and in heaven, says, Come and share our happiness. Lest any should hesitate, it is added, Let whosoever will, or, is willing, come and take of the water of life freely. May every one who hears or reads these words, desire at once to accept the gracious invitation." ---(Matthew Henry, Rev. 22:17, Concise Bible Commentary)

The book is on the well-meant offer from a missionary's perspective. 

https://graceandtruthbooks.com/product/wanted-the-world/

The kindle version is here: https://www.amazon.com/WANTED-Well-...8098562&sr=8-1&keywords=trevor+johnson+wanted

It is purposely simple, concise, and aimed at the heart. I hope the readers will reconsider this issue and see the great love of God. I believe this doctrine is closely connected to missionary zeal and evangelistic spirit.

---

Finally, consider this:

In Matthew 22:1-14, we see God’s kingdom of heaven compared to a great marriage feast. Runners were sent to carry the invitation to all—an invitation that did not bear on its seal, “For the elect only.” No distinction was made; God sincerely entreated all: “Behold, I have prepared my dinner: my oxen and my fatlings are killed, and all things are ready: come unto the marriage” (Matt. 22:4).

The reason many would not come was not that the call lacked fervency, for the invitations went out vigorously. It was not that the King was not gracious; His arms were held wide open. It was that the invited ones were unwilling to come, and they offered up stupid excuses to the detriment of their souls.

In his sermon “Gospel Presentations are the Strongest Invitations”, Puritan James Durham says, “God the Father, and the King’s Son the Bridegroom, are not only content and willing, but very desirous to have sinners come to the marriage. They would fain (to speak with reverence) have poor souls espoused to Christ”.

It has become common for some who believe in the sovereignty of God to deny that the Gospel is really such an invitation. These say that the Gospel is only a bare command. Yet, it seems obvious here in Matthew 22 that Christ tells this parable to show us the inviting nature of the Gospel. It is a genuine appeal and a sincere invitation. And the cause for anyone refusing to come is not any hardness on the part of God, but lies chiefly in those who refuse to come.

And this invitation is still open today. Come to the Feast!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## timfost (Jan 21, 2019)

This has been a profound doctrine for me in a very practical way. We emulate the God we serve. God doesn't simply command us to desire the salvation of the lost indiscriminately without first giving us a Divine example of this.

Thanks for sharing!

Also, Travis has dedicated a lot of time to the topic. 

https://reformedbooksonline.com/topics/topics-by-subject/the-sincere-free-offer-of-the-gospel/

Reactions: Like 1


----------

